# Sexing Leucs



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Any help picking out males/females?
The one with the mickey silhouette on his head and no dot on the middle of his back is a boy, calling today. (1st pix)

Thanks


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to say 3 boys and a girl... Just my guess


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Pic 1: Male
Pic 2: Female
Pic 3: Female
Pic 4: Male

A complete guess though. They look great.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok.....anyone else?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Redhead87xc said:


> Pic 1: Male
> Pic 2: Female
> Pic 3: Female
> Pic 4: Male
> ...




I agree but still look a little young for positive id.how old are they?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I have had them for 10 months, and the person I got them from had no info on them. They were about the size of a 3-4 month old when I got them..... :/


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

rain dart said:


> I have had them for 10 months, and the person I got them from had no info on them. They were about the size of a 3-4 month old when I got them..... :/




They look to be a little more than half the size of mine could just be my eyes playing tricks on me though.lol


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I have small hands...lol


----------

